# Branson at Christmas



## superdot5 (Nov 14, 2005)

I am looking for a place to go over Christmas holidays.........would there be anything to do in Branson?  Thoughts......


----------



## JLB (Nov 15, 2005)

Using the showfinder at the bottom of this page:

http://www.pickapackage.com/shows/listem.php?assoc_id=BUO001&LID=SHW

here's the number of shows open for the folowing dates:

12/23-17
24-15
25-6
26-14
27-20
28-23
29-22

It is a pretty loosey goosey time at the shows as they are anxious to have the season over and go on vacation.

SDC is open.


http://www.bransonsilverdollarcity.com/


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 15, 2005)

There are lot's of things to do in Branson over the Holiday's. It's one of our favorite getaways in Nov. or Dec. Most things are open except for the water parks.


----------

